# General Finishes: Satin Gel Topcoat or Arm-R-Seal



## Mikey R (6 Aug 2009)

Hello everyone,

Newbie question - Im planning my next guitar project and am looking into what finish to use. Ive always left this to the last minute but now I want to plan in advance and get it right. Im after a satin sheen thats feels soft and natural to the touch, not 'sticky' like some gloss finishes can be. The woods will be ash and maple, and I'd like to preserve the natural shades as much as possible, but if possible giving the maple the added depth and pop that laquer gives.

Ive done a few searches but found nothing definitive - so I thought I'd start a new thread to discuss this.

I dont have the spray equipment or any space to build a booth, so Ive decided to go for a wipe on finish. I want fairly easy cleanup too, so Im leaning towards a good quality polyurethane varnish.

I got some advice from a fellow bass guitar builder to try General Finishes products, and other magazine reviews suggest they are also a good choice.

So, Im after some advice from people who have used these products - which one will I need? The Satin Topcoat or the Arm-R-Seal?

Also, when we're talking about polyurethane finishes, is there any real difference between the products marketted as laquer and those marketted as varnish? Besides if theyre designed to wipe or spray on?

Cheers!


----------



## Woodfinish Man (7 Aug 2009)

Hi Mikey,

Unfortunately I can't comment on General Finishes products but in essence all AC and PU brands are very similar.

AC products are generally sprayed but can be brushed on in small areas especially if you slow down the drying time by adding 10% AC Brushing Thinners. Single Pack Polyurethane is mainly applied by brush but I suppose if you thin it down enough with White Spirit then it couled be wiped on.

AC is definitely harder than single pack PU and there is no doubt we sell far more AC to guitar makers than PU.

Twin Pack PU is another option but really should be sprayed only.

Hope this helps

Ian


----------



## Mikey R (7 Aug 2009)

Woodfinish Man":3fm65fzz said:


> Hi Mikey,
> 
> Unfortunately I can't comment on General Finishes products but in essence all AC and PU brands are very similar.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ian, when you say AC do you mean acrylic, the water based stuff?

EDIT: Ah, just checked your site - AC == acid cat. Cheers!


----------

